
A-levels and GCSEs: Predicted results to be used for Welsh exam grades - zimpenfish
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-53807854
======
zimpenfish
"An announcement is expected in England later and Northern Ireland has already
said it will use predictions for GCSEs."

If UKGOV is good at nothing else when it comes to technology, they've still
got backtracking nailed down (assuming they follow suit which seems likely.)

